# New Brighton/Brunswick Heads 17th /03/07



## Angus (Apr 3, 2007)

Well ill break this report down into four phases, as there were three seperate fishing sessions in the one.

1: Dawn Fishing with Dad.

Dad and i woke up at about 5:30 (daylight saving time) and walked down the beach. It was magic. Not a soul in site. Which was not unusual. Even at 10 there was no one on the beach!

We managed to get a few dart. They were thick in the water and we could have caught them all day long. But the highlight was certainly the sunset.

2: Kayak fishing in the Brunswick River. Well i ahve recently bought my dad a Viking Kayak. Another Espri like mine. So it was time to test them out. We hit the river at about 10:30 and fished to 3:00. I only managed one Flathead on a scorpion. But i lost something huge among the pilons. Im gusssing (hoping) a Jack but it could have also been a trev or a big Cod. The fish was lost on an old friend i had deceided to focus on this weeked the 3 inch berkley power bait. Amazingly as last week the bream were thick in the water. I could not however entice them into hitting anything in my lure collection. Oh well. I dont eat when im mating either. (often).

3: After yakking dad and i headed to get some fish and chips and flick some plastics arounf the wharf. Same as last week i actually site casted for several jacks but they were not impressed. I did however land one 28cm Bream and a small Luderick on 3 inch power baits for my trouble.

4: Tanya and I spent the rest of the afternoon doing some leisurely whiting fishing a local bridge. We managed a feed of 6 summer whiting with a few bream thrown in to boot. My camera died so only have a few pics of the smaller fish but you get the idea.

All in all a pretty dam sweet day!

Angus

Picture: New Brighton Dawn, God its good to live on the east coast.


----------



## Angus (Apr 3, 2007)

Some more!!


----------

